# Hand digging trenches (indoors) in clay/flint.



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Small hole and a little blackpowder. Fire in the hole!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Bkahm, just givethem a coulope taclos and some eetequila and they iwll mbe fine,.


 by your typing rino, looks like you went out w/em last nite, had a few tacos yourself!!!


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Bkahm, just givethem a coulope taclos and some eetequila and they iwll mbe fine,.


:lol::lol:arty:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

dayexco said:


> by your typing rino, looks like you went out w/em last nite, had a few tacos yourself!!!


By the looks of things I'd say he had more tequila's than he had tacos.:drink::drink:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

In the 1930's my grandpa dynamited out
a new basement under his boarding house.
Many nights while the family and boarders
were eating supper upstairs!


----------



## Trencher (Mar 6, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> You are correct, I only ment that getting an illegal to do it, even if you work that way, was not going to be cost effective.


 
Gotcha!

Especially if they take a siesta!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

haha, I didn't even know I posted that. I spent a night with Jose Cuervo. I had about 5 too many margarita's.


----------

